# 45 ACP Pen



## Final Strut (Dec 16, 2015)

Had a guy at my work that I have done several bullet pens for approach and tell me that he just bought a new Ruger 1911 and asked if I could do a pen with a 45 ACP casing. After mulling over it for a few months trying to decide what and how to do it this is what I came up with. The body of the pen is Honduran Rosewood and the center band is a cut down 45 casing. He doesn't like clips on his pens so that made the design a lot easier to accomplish. CC welcome.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Sprung (Dec 16, 2015)

Great work, Scott! I like it - haven't seen a bullet pen done like that before.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 16, 2015)

nice !!!!!

Hmmm anybody make these pens with erasers , i need erasers

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 16, 2015)

Looks good...
No bullet tip?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 16, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks good...
> No bullet tip?



No bullet tip. I thought about using a fake pen kit bullet but 45 has a blunt nose and I didn't think it would look right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 16, 2015)

Very creative. Looks cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hmm....I meant this kind....

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/159930/45-caliber-bullet-pen-kit-antique-copper.aspx

After the fact....to late though


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 16, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Hmm....I meant this kind....
> 
> http://www.woodcraft.com/product/159930/45-caliber-bullet-pen-kit-antique-copper.aspx
> 
> After the fact....to late though



Thanks for showing that. I thought about doing something like that. If I would have had some 45 lead I might have given it a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 17, 2015)

Nicely done.
My .45 APC using actual 45 APC casing and bullets.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/P1000224%20Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/P1000239%20Custom.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 23, 2015)

Man those are really cool. I need to use my thinking cap more often!


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 24, 2015)

The wood is most impressive! I like the integration of the 45 casing in the pen. Guess your friend must carry a pen in his pants' pocket -- can't imagine not having a clip on it. In any event, it looks exquisite! Chuck


----------

